# Advice for Taos?



## wtcobb (Nov 20, 2015)

Planning a trip to Taos in February. Any advice on coordinating? I'm hoping to avoid a rental car - the Chile Line looks like it can provide ample transport.


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 22, 2015)

Fly their don't don't take a bus lol calling Cornhead he been their before.


----------



## jimk (Nov 22, 2015)

wtcobb said:


> Planning a trip to Taos in February. Any advice on coordinating? I'm hoping to avoid a rental car - the Chile Line looks like it can provide ample transport.



Where are you flying into?  Albuquerque?  I visited Taos with a car in 2012.  I drove all the way from VA as part of a two+ week trip.  I didn't know about Chile Line, but it seems like a good way to get from the town of Taos to the Ski area (~15-20 miles), but how would you get from Albuquerque to Taos?  There are a lot of cheap motels in the town of Taos because the town gets more tourists in summer than winter.  I stayed in one called Sun God for under $50 per night.  I got it off priceline.  If you decide to rent a car that area is a good one to go with just a cheap economy car instead of an expensive SUV.  It's mostly flat and dry everywhere, but the last 5 miles to the ski area and even that is not too bad for driving unless you luck out and get a big regional dump.  If that happens you could buy some $50 chains and throw them away when the trip is over.  Taos is truly a great place for advanced skiers/riders.  Here's a report on my visit:  http://dcski.com/articles/1339


----------



## Cornhead (Nov 22, 2015)

Not much advice to give, but you picked a good year, and time of year, to go. They're off to a great start, and the strong El Niño favors them for a big year. I've always had a rental when I've gone. I flew into Albuquerque, stayed in Santa Fe, and stayed overnight in Taos the days I skied there. Last year I drove down from my Son's place in Boulder.

Taos is a true expert's mountain, though if your less than an expert, like me, there's still plenty to keep you entertained. Still lots of hike to terrain, even though Kachina Peak is now lift served. I was there when it wasn't, but I didn't hike it. I asked someone popping out, and they told me it was a 40 minute hike. It was cool to ski it last year. They got 40" the week before I arrived. Nice soft bumps all the way down Main Street, but man, it was never ending, and steep in spots too. It was fun watching the Texans sideslip it, but I bet it makes the locals cry. It's hard to argue that it wasn't better before, the 40 minute hike definitely thins the herd.

Oh yeah, you might want to make sure the Texans aren't on break. Though they were in March when I was there last. It wasn't bad at all, never waited in line, just couldn't figure out why there were so many shitty skiers there. It was even worse at Wolf Creek, had to stick to groomers in the AM before things softened up, I did feel like an expert skier there, holy snowplow, I think I was the only one there carving. But hey, my 10 Gallon Hat's off to them, they drive 12-14hrs to ski a couple times a year, it's just a great family vacation. They all were nice that I met, many were shocked when I told them I was from Upstate NY.

Check out the bridge over the Rio Grande in Taos, 700ft drop, a popular suicide spot, they were talking of putting a net below the bridge to thwart would be jumpers. Hopefully you'll get lucky with fresh snow, but if not, the base should be excellent this year, have fun!


----------



## wtcobb (Nov 23, 2015)

Awesome stuff - thanks all! And great report Jim & photos Cornhead.

We're looking to fly into Albuquerque and take a shuttle from the airport to the town of Taos - the resort has a service from either Santa Fe/ABQ that stops in town too: https://www.skitaos.org/page/shuttle

Once in town the Chile Line is very inexpensive to get back and forth from town to mountain. If we can find a hotel or VRBO/AirBNB rental in town close to the bus stop and a grocer/restaurants, I think we can avoid the cost of a rental car. On a trip to Breck we had rental cars but they sat in the driveway all week once we arrived - hoping we can avoid that! How is the town - walkable? Is there a particular area we should shoot for to stay? 

Our travel dates are MA vacation week - my buddy's girl teaches in MA, so opportune time for her. My only fear with TSV is the level of skiing required. My friend and I will handle ourselves, but our better halves are more intermediate-level (fighting nerves more than ability, though).

Ideally we'll lap a few groomers with them, then take off to the higher/steeper terrain. Hopefully the two gals can team up and keep each other entertained/not wind up hating us both by the end of the week...


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 23, 2015)

Not logistics related, but this is timely:

http://www.skinet.com/ski/article/h...=Email&utm_content=Story1&utm_campaign=112315


----------



## Cannonball (Nov 23, 2015)

Taos is a great Ski Mountain.  But the local hiking is also fantastic.  Since I know you are at least as into hiking as skiing, I would recommend that you schedule yourself some time away from the resort.  

As for transportation from ABQ to Taos, my only personal experience is hitch-hiking.  I strongly do NOT recommend that as an option!!  It didn't go well for me.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 23, 2015)

you can't leave a cliff hanger like that!


----------



## Cornhead (Nov 23, 2015)

Yes, do tell.


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 23, 2015)

Yes, praytell what happened.


----------



## wtcobb (Nov 24, 2015)

I concur - need to let us know so I'm aware of the pitfalls!

Hiking would be very cool - we'll certainly have a day or two off from the mountain. More gear to pack, but I'm sure crampons are suitable for carry-on.


----------



## Cannonball (Nov 24, 2015)

Better told over a beer for sure.
The short version is that I was in Sante Fe and heard that Taos was getting snow.  I hitched from SF to Taos (~70mi) in the morning.  It took me 3 rides and ~3hrs but I still got there plenty early to get in a great day of skiing.  I needed to get back to ABQ that night.  My strategy was to chat up people on the lifts to secure a ride.  I got some "NOs", some "Maybes", and one definite "Yes".  Made a plan to meet the guy at the end of the day, buy him some apres snacks & beer, then catch a ride with him.  Well he never showed up at the end of the day.  And while I waited for him at the bar I missed the prime time opportunity to catch rides in the parking lot.  By then it was 4 or 5, everyone was gone and my options were dwindling.  I caught a ride from the mountain to town.  After about an hour standing with my thumb out in town I got picked up by a woman who said I'd have better luck out by the highway.  She dropped my off in the middle of nowhere, where I stood until it got dark and thought I was going to be eaten by wolves.  I walked all the way back into town and into a bar where I started asking around.  Nothing good was coming of that and it was now about 9pm.  I went to the post office and offered $100 to a guy who was checking his PO box.  He accepted, but first we went to his house where he made us sandwiches and we had a few beers.  He finally dropped me off after midnight.  I felt kind of bad that the guy had to drive all the way back on his own in the middle of the night.  Anyway, moral of the story....don't do that.


----------



## jimk (Nov 24, 2015)

Heck of a way to learn about local hiking:lol:
You earn an *A* for effort and if we ever meet-up a beer from me.


----------



## wtcobb (Nov 24, 2015)

Well done - it's often the worst-laid plans that make the best stories!

As for our transport, found a rental SUV for $300/week - cheaper than the shuttle!


----------



## wtcobb (Nov 25, 2015)

Flights are booked, car rented! Now to scour for a 3/4 ticket deal...


----------



## jimk (Nov 25, 2015)

more Taos photo stoke...
start with some of this

then progress to Hunziker bowl

then some bumps on Al's

then the ridge hike

finally something like West Basin Ridge


----------



## wtcobb (Nov 25, 2015)

Awesome shots, Jim! Really appreciate all your input!


----------



## jimk (Nov 25, 2015)

Envy you.  The views from the ridge are pretty spectacular on clear day, can only imagine what they’re like from top of new Kachina chair, not there for my 2012 visit.  I have a Utah connection now and probably won’t get back again anytime soon.  Taos Ski Valley seems to be quite lucky that a local sugar daddy sensitive to its special vibe bought the resort a couple years back.


----------

